# Labyrinth Drain



## Alias (Apr 1, 2008)

Visited with Dsankt and Loops

This drain really does live up to its name, with twists and turns and loops back to where you were, it really is a maze with staircases and ladders everywhere definatly one of my favorits drains made even more amusing by the company and the prostitute with gold teeth who helped us get home.

anyway here are the pics enjoy

1





2




3




4




5




6




7





Alias​


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, the curves of the drains in those photos are surreal. Great stuff.


----------



## ashless (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow! Brilliant pics, good work.


----------



## sheep2405 (Apr 1, 2008)

OOh I like it.


----------



## cookiebizkit (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice 

i bet this place just eats the light that you throw at it.


cookieb


----------



## smileysal (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW, I really like this. Love all the curves and steps and brickwork. Love it. Great pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic pics. Really like the second one. That ladder looks like it would be a great climb.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 1, 2008)

That's some fancy brick work, great pictures


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like a great explore. Nice shots there mate.


----------



## King Al (Apr 2, 2008)

Super pics, Realy like the ladder and the steps. looks very atmosperic down there


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 2, 2008)

Amazing curved brickwork. Superb photos as always, Alias.


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 2, 2008)

Those photos look much nicer than some of your previous stuff, Much better now that they aren't all HDR'd to fuck. I'd still loose those borders though. Are these straight photos or is there some bracket and blend going on in post production? 

ps. I really Love the combination of engineering and red brick in this drain.


----------



## Alias (Apr 2, 2008)

they are straight photos no HDR, no bracket and blend. taken using fixed lighting instead of torch painting


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 2, 2008)

Alias said:


> they are straight photos no HDR, no bracket and blend. taken using fixed lighting instead of torch painting



Personally I think its made a big difference to the quality of you photos, Only reason I asked is because a couple look a little out of place in comparison with the others.


----------



## Commando (Apr 3, 2008)

These are really great, artistic curved drains and they look good enough to stay in; well maybe not! Great pictures though, thanks.


----------



## Manix (Apr 5, 2008)

More awsome pic Alias. Do you fiddle with the photo or is that contrast completely origional? It looks amazing!


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 4, 2008)

Class all round! :thumb


----------



## fire*fly (May 4, 2008)

it looks fab down there, I never knew I liked drains until I came here thank you for sharing


----------



## DogRecon (Aug 1, 2008)

*labyrinthe*

Would love to do that one


----------



## screech (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW: The construction is second to none. 
Great pics.


----------



## iainregan (Aug 13, 2008)

Not wishing to repeat what anyone said but WOW!! Those pictures are amazing1


----------

